
Signs You've Found Your Life's Work - rblion
http://www.fastcompany.com/3002168/8-signs-youve-found-your-lifes-work
======
FrojoS
"This month marks the _nine-month anniversary_ of the most natural and
obvious, most joyful and energizing decision of my life: to fully commit 100%
to my life's work."

Nine month? This article lost me at the beginning of the first sentence. How
can you take someone serious who has been working hardcore for nine month and
now believes he can go on working like this? Let's see how she/he does in a
year, or ten, or 50.

------
wkdown
> 3\. You are willing to suffer.

> 8\. You fall asleep exhausted, fulfilled, and ready for tomorrow.

Most articles like this are trying to convince me I should be excited to work
12+ hours in a day. I like my offline time. I like seeing my family and the
world. I don't need to work 60 hours in a week to be a great developer.

~~~
nodrama
_5\. You make room for living. Your work provides you the ability to live
fully and enjoy life. Though you feel captivated and enthralled by your work,
you make room for healthy routines like fitness, connection, spontaniety, and
play. These activities re-energize and enable you to live a holistically
fulfilling life._

------
gruseom
By these standards, practically no historical figure counts as having "found
[their] life's work". Maybe Gandhi. Certainly not, say, van Gogh.

------
bestextra
Life is pain, anyone who says differently is selling something.

~~~
NickTrompky
You are projecting.

~~~
saraid216
1\. He's quoting, actually.

2\. The article agrees with him.

~~~
NickTrompky
I know he agrees with the quote.

~~~
rprospero
He's not quoting the article. He's mis-quoting the film The Princess Bride:

Life is pain, Highness. Anyone who says differently is selling something.

------
001sky
_1\. It doesn't feel like work.

2\. You are aligned with your core values.

3\. You are willing to suffer.

4\. You experience frequent flow.

5\. You make room for living.

6\. Commitment is an honor.

7\. The people who matter notice.

8\. You fall asleep exhausted, fulfilled, and ready for tomorrow. _

_______

= Dating/Marriage/relationship advice

------
agentultra
IMHO, "your life's work," is the work you do... while you're alive. Sometimes
you are miserable. There's a group therapy session we all go to... it's the
bar. Get used to it.

------
dkokelley
_"Passion comes from the latin word 'pati,' which means 'to suffer.' Your
life's work is less about following a passion and more about your willingness
to suffer along the way."_

I found this to be an interesting way to think about things you are passionate
about. Having a passion doesn't mean you enjoy every aspect of it. It means
that the painful moments are "worth it" because you value the reward above the
pain.

------
ergest
As good of a model that this is in explaining the experience of finding "your
life's work" it's useless in terms of how to get there. The best algorithm
would be "keep looking until you find it, unless you stumble upon it by
accident" Cal Newport has a slightly more actionable algorithm based on Self-
Determination Theory. He has a detailed post on it.
[http://calnewport.com/blog/2010/04/09/corrupted-callings-
the...](http://calnewport.com/blog/2010/04/09/corrupted-callings-the-subtle-
difference-between-finding-your-lifes-work-and-loving-your-life/)

------
zwieback
I think I can check off all the points in the article but still feel that I
have my job because I happened to be born into (and managed to stay in) an
almost absurdly privileged situation.

------
jimfl
One sign that you're lying to yourself: you're actualizing a vision.

